# Equipment Survey - neep positive feedback



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

next poll make it in adlib form.. would be fun


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

*. What is your sex? Male / female *Male
*2. What is you are? ____ (example 20’s) *27
*3. What is your job title? ___ (Carpenter, Construction, Electrician, Landscaper, etc) *Owner, employee, accountant, CFO, and CEO
*4. Hour spend on the job? ____ (1, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12+) *Too many
*5. What vehicle manufacture you drive to/for work? ____(Example: Ford) *Ford
*6. Do you use a trailer for work? Yes/no* Yes
*7. If yes, is it a conventional, cargo, fifth wheel trailer? *Bumper pull landscape trailer.
*8. Do you carry your tools in your trailer? Yes/no *Yes
*9. What brand of tools do you own? ___(ex: Makita)* Husqvarna
*10. What brand of power tools do you use on the job? ____(ex: Dewalt)* The same brand I own, Husqvarna
*11. If a brand of power tools were sold in a package, design to fit your line of work. Would you purchase it?* If I could buy every tool Husqy makes for a discount.
*12. If no, then if it was covered in monthly payments and covered by warranty would you reconsider?* Huh?
*13. If there was a trailer built for your line of work. Would you purchase it?* Already have.
*14. If no, why?
15. With technology on the rise and other alternatives for energy, would you consider switching for the new and leaving the old behind? *As long as it isn't heavier. I don't need a 60lb string trimmer that runs on fancy batteries.
*Any comments:* If this is a college graduation project politely but firmly ask for a refund of any money you have spent. They didn't even teach you how to spell or type properly. College should set you up for success, not failure.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm a student too, LCSC, it's crazy how lax they are. It's like some professors have just given up.


----------

